# Fracino Piccino warm up problem



## Graham96 (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a 9 month old Piccino which is only used for 2-3 coffees per day; I always use Volvic water. When I switch it on in the morning it goes through a filing and heating process, then it vents steam from a valve behind where the steam wand joins the upper part of the machine. This can last from 1 to 5 minutes before it clicks off and all is well. Over time this steaming time is getting longer. Any suggestions of what is wrong and how to fix it. Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

`Do you mean from inside the machine ? If so it is probably the air release valve sticking and not sealing until the pressure builds up.

If it is the air valve it is a simple item that can be unscrewed, disassembled and cleaned ( check the seal). Not an expensive item to replace.


----------



## Graham96 (Jan 31, 2019)

Yes it is from inside the machine so I will try your suggestion, many thanks.


----------

